# Expecting eggs very soon!



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

I've been getting a little impatient waiting for my EEs to start laying and have been watching them very closely. I have come to the conclusion that my Lady Houdini will be laying very soon!
She goes into the nest box very often and sometimes sings the egg song, her comb and wattles have grown considerably larger since I got her so she is next in line to start laying, right?
Well I went to the trouble of catching her tonight and checking her pubic bones (



) and I can fit 4 fingers between her pubic bones!! So this tells me I right and any day now I'll have nice green shelled eggs or she is already laying and is hiding her eggs really really well - I've searched the whole garden and found nothing - just hope she is not laying somewhere outside my garden! - When I went to catch her to do the pubic bone check she was on the wrong side of the fence (She really is living up to name as she is the only one of my ladies who escapes on a regular basis)! I didn't have a scissor with so I couldn't clip her wings at the same time so I'll do that tomorrow evening.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Just bear in mind the 1st eggs may be very small so don't expect large eggs right away.They get bigger as the hen matures more and lays more.Some of my 1st eggs are the size of a peanut M&M but they get bigger as time goes on.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've never heard of checking public bones.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Yea i hate that pee-wee then small ,medium stage.My ISAs skipped all that and went straight to XL.


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

Collected eggs today and this is what I found: (The 2 brown eggs and the white eggs are what I have been getting daily for some time now. The funny shaped green egg is Lady Houdinis 1st egg!)


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I am getting so impatient waiting for my maran to lay her first egg. It seems like it is taking forever


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

This egg turned out to be a double yolker!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Great. Was it good?


----------



## kgb6days (Apr 1, 2016)

Love first eggs. I've gotten 3 so far and one of my black stars was singing the egg song yesterday. I expect her to start laying any day now too
Kristy


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The two ISAs I have started laying. I didn't know it until last night when I went in to the pen to feed. Sneaky, never said a thing about it.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Did someone get new birds, Robin???


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sounds like it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sort of but not really. These two are left over from the chicks I got for Chicklett to raise. I'm waiting on the woman who is supposed to pick them up. Because I'm gone all day we're having trouble getting our times in sync.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Just get a few more birds, Robin. GIVE IN TO TEMPTATION!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can't do it, woman. I've got way too much on my plate these days to grow the flock from my old birds. So, there really isn't any temptation here to keep them.


----------

